# Craftsman 6.25 Eager-1 Engine - wont start



## zipper212 (May 15, 2005)

Mower stopped while cutting grass. Won't start now. Replaced 
spark plug. Cleaned fuel line. Removed and cleaned Float bowl.
(there was gas in the bowl). Cleaned jets on bowl nut.
Still won't start. Poured a little gas directly into cylinder. 
Won't start. If I remove spark plug and connect to plug wire
and let is set on frame of mower and pull starter rope there
is spark. (can see and hear it). The engine will fire once every
4 or 5 pulls on the rope but not sufficiently to start. I have
exhausted my limited knowledge of small engines. Any suggestions?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

have you tried a little fuel down the carb? to see if it will run good off that, that or starting fluid/ether. if it doesn't run, may be the flywheel key sheared which may or may not be it, hense fuel check. if it runs good, the carb may have sucked something up and plugged a hole, which then i'd take the carb off and take it apart and clean out every single hole with cleaner.


----------

